#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια συστημάτων ασφαλείας Κατηγορίας Β

## Vas88

Καλησπέρα! Ειμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε και θέλω να βγάλω άδεια για συστήματα ασφαλείας! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αστυνομία μου ζήτάει ότι η βεβαίωση πρέπει να γράφει αυτο που φαίνεται στην φωτό.Η σχολή μου (Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.ΤΕ) μου έδωσε βεβαίωση ότι έχω παρακολουθήσει με επιτυχία τα μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικων που είχα στο κύκλο σπουδών μου! Στην αστυνομία δεν επαρκεί αυτή η βεβάιωση!


*Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει βγάλει άδεια και η βεβάιωση της σχολής του γράφει αυτό που φαίνεται στην φωτό??*  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν δείχνεις το έγγραφο της Αστυνομίας στην γραμματεία της ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ.

----------


## Vas88

Το έχω δείξει μου απάντησε ότι δεν στέκει να μου γράψει τέτοια βεβαίωση!Μόνο βεβαίωση ότι εχω παρακολουθήσει τα ηλεκτρονικά που είχα στον κύκλο σπουδών μου! Το θέμα είναι ότι άλλα τει την δίνουν αυτη την βεβαίωση!

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνε έγγραφο αίτημα στη γραμματεία και απαίτησε να σου απαντήσουν εγγράφως.

----------


## Vas88

Να το κάνω αλλά τι θα κερδίσω? Με την βεβαίωση που μου έχουν δώσει, άλλα παιδιά απο το τμημα μου  είπαν οτι εχουν βγάλει άδεια χωρίς να τους ζητήσει η αστυνομια αυτο που ζητήσανε σ`εμένα να γράφει η βεβαίωση! Είναι μπερδεμένο το πράγμα και προσπαθώ να βρω και άλλα παιδια που βγάλανε άδεια να μου πουν τι έγραφε η βεβαίωση της σχολής τους!

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό να έχεις στα χέρια σου μια έγγραφη απάντηση σε έγγραφο αίτημά σου από μια προφορική απάντηση.
Στη συνέχεια, μπορείς να πας στην αστυνομία και να τους δείξεις το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο, να τους πεις με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία ότι κάνουν διάκριση αφού στον τάδε χορήγησαν την άδεια με την εν λόγω βεβαίωση και να προσφύγεις και στον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη.
Για όλα αυτά χρειάζεσαι έγγραφα. Τα "μου 'πες σου 'πα" έχουν μηδενική αξία όταν κυνηγάς το δίκιο σου νομικά.

----------

